# Where do you guys get snow paint for blinds



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking to camo my layout blinds when it snows. Want the stuff you can apply and wipe off without damaging the blinds. What do you guys use? Can it be bought at walmart/scheels/cabelas? Thanks


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

try using white pillow stuffing. can be bought at fabric stores


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use X-mas tree flocking. Works great. But always test it first on the inside of your blind to see if it will just wipe off. So any store selling it...walmart, local hardware store, craft stores, etc.

But I have had no issues so far. Just over precautions i guess.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

If you time it right you can raid Walmart right after Christmas and get it for super cheap. It's cheap anyway, .99 a can, so I usually pick up a case right when they put it out.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a snow cover when the conditions warrent, but if there isn't enough snow on the ground then it is christmas tree snow. Works fine, might have to pressure wash it off at times. THe biggest problem is keeping the cans from freezing when you spray them, if it is that cold. I bought a ton of them after christmas from wally world and kmart, think I paid .75 a can.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Definately leave the can on the dash of the truck and heat them up before trying to use them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I use X-mas tree flocking. Works great. But always test it first on the inside of your blind to see if it will just wipe off. So any store selling it...walmart, local hardware store, craft stores, etc.


X2...



> Definately leave the can on the dash of the truck and heat them up before trying to use them.


X2....

After christmas it is dirt cheap! That's the best time to buy it!


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the info. I kind of assumed it would work, but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Be careful about putting the cans on the dash defrosting if they are frozen solid.. Might get messy.

Better off storing them somewhere they will never freeze.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya if you put them on your dash and heat them up you might end up snow camoing the inside of your truck instead of your blinds ha 8)


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

white primer in a spray "paint"


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

how many blinds can you cover with one of them cans?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

usaully depending on snow fall im gonna say about a can per blind. One way to keep the cans warm is i take a sock with hothands around the can and put it in a sock it never gets cold then


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea i say One can per blind, it depends on how good you want to cover your blind and what type of blind you have. I use a white bed sheet that I bought really cheep and just cut the sheet to fit the blind. This works great when the ground is fully covered with snow. The sheet is way cheeper then a snow cover!!!!
:beer: :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I got something like 35 cans of snow-in-a-can at my local dollar store for .37 cents a can!! Covers great and for the money i can remove it if we get a thaw (like we did this past week) and not worry about spending too much. I layer it on so that each layer has a chance to dry and my finisher disapears! Another nice thing about the spray on stuff is that in a semi-thawed situation, i can "patch up" my blind(s) with the stuff to match the surroundings...unlike a solid snow cover that looks like a big white blob. I should probaly go see if they have any more left!! i hate tryin to find the stuff when i'm actually lookin for it!


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought our local dollar general store out of their Christmas tree snow flocking for 10 cents a can. Too bad they didn't have a 30 left.


----------

